# Wago 750-841 CoDeSys - Zeitserver



## Michael68 (25 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein Beispiel oder einen Tipp wie ich die Wago an einen Zeitserver bekommen - Suche schon Tage irgenwie mit den falschen Schlagwörtern, denn ich finde nichts ... Danke


----------



## Matze001 (25 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

öffne deinen Browser, tippe die IP deiner SPS ein.
Benutzerkennungen sind standardmässig:

admin wago
user wago
guest wago

Dann gibt es links im Menü Clock oder RTC... vielleicht war es auch unter Porteinstellungen. Dort kannst du eine IP von einem Zeit Server eintragen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Michael68 (10 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

habe da nichts was passt?! 

Wie geht?!


----------



## Matze001 (10 Juli 2011)

Guck mal bei SNMP oder TCP/IP

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Juli 2011)

unter TCP/IP unter (S)NTP Server die IP eingeben (z.B. 130.149.17.8)


----------



## Michael68 (11 Juli 2011)

AGGGHHHHH!

Blind!! - Habe lange geklickt bevor ich hier weider geschrieben habe ... jetzt aber gefunden - Danke!

Habe einen Deutschen Zeit-Server eingetragen ... 213.9.73.106
box73106.elkhouse.de

Vorschlag für eine andere oder Stabilere Version?!


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Juli 2011)

http://timeserver.verschdl.de/

Ich habe den 
	
	



```
130.149.17.8
```
 drin, keine Ahnung wie stabil oder instabil der im Vergleich zu anderen ist, Probleme konnte ich aber noch nicht feststellen.


----------



## Michael68 (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

geht nicht --- habe die UpdateTime runter auf 60sec. gestellt aber die von mir falsch eingestellte Zeit bleibt ...
Im Program war eine Sommer/Winterzeit umschaltung auch diese habe ich raus genommen da ich vermutette das es daran liegt - aber keine änderung?! 

Kontakt per Ping bekomme ich auch - Welcher Port ist da nötig?! 

Noch jemand eine Idee dazu?!


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Juli 2011)

bei Gateway die IP Deines Routers eingetragen?


----------



## Oberchefe (11 Juli 2011)

Port 123:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Time_Protocol


----------

